# Southbridge testen



## Antispy (10. September 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe des öfteren Probleme, dass beim Spielen eines Computerspiels auf einmal das Bild des Monitors verschwindet - der PC aber trotz dessen weiterläuft.
Ich glaube nicht, dass das Problem unbedingt bei der Grafikkarte liegt, sondern evtl. bei der Southbridge.
Kennt jemand von euch eine Möglichkeit, um die Southbridge zu testen, ob diese bei einer bestimmten Leistung den Geist aufgibt? Gibt es dort evtl. einen Hardwarecheck?
Über Google konnte ich hier leider keine Software zu finden 

Mein Mainboard ist das Asus A8N-E.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!!

Liebe Grüße,
Antispy


----------



## PC Heini (10. September 2008)

Grüss Dich

Hm, als solches ist mir kein Mainboardtestprogramm bekannt. Hab auch nie was gehört davon. Müsstest Dich vlt mal an Asus wenden, ob die sowas haben.
Könnte es aber nicht doch sein, dass es an der Graka liegt? ( Überhitzungsschutz ). Wie lange bleibt denn das Bild weg? Es kann auch sein, dass ein anderes Bauteil defekt ist. ( Kondensator ). Tritt dieses Problem nur beim Gamen auf?


----------



## Antispy (12. September 2008)

Hi, das Problem tritt nur beim Zocken auf. Filme gucken und der normale Gebrauch des Computers scheinen überhaupt gar nichts auszumachen!
Ich habe das OS auch schon neu installiert, um ein Softwareproblem aus dem Weg zu gehen, aber der Fehler tritt leider immer noch auf.
Ich habe an meinem Rechenr 2 Monitor, so habe ich auf einem der Monitore Everest laufen gehabt und auf dem anderen gezockt, um die Temperatur etwas zu überwachen.
Bei manchen Spielen ist die Grafikkarte bis zu 120° C hochgegangen und hat sich dann ausgeschaltet (war beidem heißen Wetter und ich habe etwas Hitzeprobleme) .
Darauf hin habe ich die Wärmeleitpaste der Graka ausgetauscht und das Hitzeproblem ist auch wieder einigermaßen in Ordnung.
Das komische war aber auch, dass der Monitor auch ausgegangen ist, wo die Grafikkarte nur 70° C hatte - und NUR bei Computerspielen...

Liebe Grüße,
Antispy


----------



## PC Heini (12. September 2008)

Hmmm, was mir noch in den Sinn käme; Guck mal im Bios, ob da nen Temperaturwächter aktiviert ist. Hab drumm schon solche Sachen gesehen und erlebt. Da kannste selber Grenzwerte festlegen. Ist nur ein weiterer Tipp.


----------



## Karlzberg (13. September 2008)

Hast Du schonmal versucht, die jeweiligen Spiele mit nur einem angeschlossenenen Monitor zu betreiben, bzw. mal die Spiele auf dem zweiten Monitor laufen zu lassen? 

Ich kann mir nur sehr schwerlich vorstellen, dass Dein Problem am Mainboard zu finden ist.
1.) Hat das Mainboard nicht viel mit dem Monitor am Hut,
2.) würde das Problem dann wohl nicht nur beim Spielen auftreten. 

Gerade der Betrieb der Graka auf bis zu 120°C nährt die Vermutung, dass Deine Graka nen kleinen Macken abbekommen haben könnte.
Am ehesten würde ich jedoch auf ein Problem mit dem Monitor tippen. Entweder hat der Monitor direkt ein Problem, oder aber das Problem ist im Betrieb zweier Monitore gleichzeitig zu finden.


----------

